# The reply box looks to be up to its funny business again.



## dick foster (Jul 15, 2010)

EOM. FWIW


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Funny... it works for me.


----------



## dick foster (Jul 15, 2010)

Well it's doing that funny busness only in some of the threads. Maybe it's some older threads and it was somehow encoded in them.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can you provide an example thread for us to test?


----------



## dick foster (Jul 16, 2010)

If I see another one pop up, yes.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 8, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Can you provide an example thread for us to test?


Here is a thread where I had problems hitting the reply button.  I can reply by just starting to type into the reply box at the bottom, but if I try to hit the quote or the reply buttons at the bottom oa a post then it freezes up on me.

Whoops -- I just double checked, and now it works ok.  It did freeze just a few moments ago.  MYSTERY!


----------

